# Nitecore's Camera cleaning products and lens heater.



## Chaitanya (Oct 29, 2021)

Just noticed Nitecore released lens heater, a camera cleaning pen and electronic blower. Electronic blower and lens heater certainly looks interesting, also attached is a review of blower.






Camera Cleaning Pen







photo.nitecore.com










BlowerBaby™







photo.nitecore.com










LHH82







photo.nitecore.com


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 29, 2021)

Certainly interesting in cold or humid environments...
And the blower delivering filtered air unlike a Rocket blower...I will test it!


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 29, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Certainly interesting in cold or humid environments...
> And the blower delivering filtered air unlike a Rocket blower...I will test it!


I noticed pergear is carrying the blower and hopefully their delivery time won't be as bad as Aliexpress. I would like to see review of lens heater as it certainly looks promising for working during monsoon season here along Western ghats.


----------

